# Gary Fisher Procaliber from LBC



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, just picked up my first Gary Fisher. My local mom and pop bike shop had. Any ideas of the year? It looks to have the wrong fork. All XT. It's it's pretty decent shape. I'm stoked about it! It needs a bit of work but I was looking for a new project and I don't mind putting a little into this one.


----------



## Bone Machine (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a 1991. That fork is a replacement. Originally came with a rigid fork in yellow. 

I have an '86 Procaliber. One of my favourite vintage bikes to ride.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep, you have a 1991 Procaliber there. It originally came with a Suntour XC Pro/XC Comp mix. So not only is the fork not original, but the mishmash of Shimano parts are too- the XT derailleur, the LX front derailleur and brakes, and whatever the Rapidfire Plus shifters are. Looks like the crankset is still the original Suntour. No matter what you decide to do with it, it should be a fun ride. I like Tange Prestige tubing.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Good looking bike. 

I think you meant LBS, but when I read LBC the first thing that popped in my mind was "I just hit the east side of the LBC, on a mission tryin to find Mr. Warren G...."

I know, scary flashback from the days of my youth when I actually listened to crap (sorry rap).

Back on topic, looks like a fun restore, pic of it done or it didn't happen!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry, I had just been listing to Gin and Juice, but the version by The Gourds. Great version btw. 

So I have a really non original bike. Great.

Yea the shifter are LX, front derailer and brakes are as well. RD is XT. 

Oh well, I'll have fun with it.

Anyone know where I can either get an OG fork or a rebuild kit for the Manitou?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

FWIW, the front wheel and hub are original. The rear is a VooDoo rim with LX hub.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I actually traded my clean old 1992 Rockhopper even for it.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Anyone know where I can either get an OG fork or a rebuild kit for the Manitou?


You'll be needing a 1-1/4" (Evolution) fork for it. If you camp out on ebay and watch they do come up from time to time.

No idea about Manitou elastomers, but I'm pretty sure I've seen some discussion of sources for them in threads here.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I actually traded my clean old 1992 Rockhopper even for it.


Quality wise the Rockhopper is a better bike. I know all too well since i had that exact bike you pictured, and also built a gazillion RH's back then.

The one nice thing about this bike are the original Sugino XP cranks. But even those break, I did mine one day just JRA'ing down a street in Davis, Ca.

Biggest thing to look out for on this frame is the seat tube juncture. Mine was atrocious. On the inside of the seat tube it had a collar, _on the inside_. The end result is that there isn't enough area of circumference to hold the post unless you tighten the QR so hard that you can't drop the post smoothly when coming to steep drops. Add to the fact that it wasn't round and it was a mess, to put it lightly.

I had the IRD suspension fork, it was sweet. The rigid fork this bike came with was great also, I did love Evolution handling and still believe in it.

I am sure you will have fun riding it! Congrats!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Unicrown Junkie, now I want much Rockhopper back.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If both bikes had their original parts, I take the Fisher in a second. But they are different sizes--which one fits you?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

The Fisher


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Then you made the right choice! Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Presented for your amusement:

Vintage 1991 Gary Fisher Procaliber Mountain Bike 20" Bicycle Suntour XC Comp | eBay


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Although now that I look at it, you might actually get some pointers on the original build from that link even if you don't have $25k to buy it for parts.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Elastomers can be had at;
Suspension Fork Parts eStore - (Powered by CubeCart)

Or, you can also just porder bulk elastomer rod from grangier and make your own. 
It is also an easy conversion to install coil springs in place of the elastomers.

The early manitou forks are lightweight and at least period correct (if non-original) to your bike but if you want to ride it hard, a modern fork would be a huge upgrade as far as suspension.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Post info everyone, thank you.

Yea whats you with that 25,000 Procaliber? Does it has DNA from Gary Fisher's mass on the saddle or what?

Anyway, I'm torn on weather to rebuild the Manitou or search for the OG fork.

I did some more cleaning and wrenching on it. The saddle will be changing as well. I need a cassette as well. What came on these?










It also came with a period correct "Bad Boy" sticker on the TT as well they I'll probably be leaving on it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Front wheel and hub.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

The sticker is sweet. I support your decision to leave it there.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

nice ride...i put one of these together for my road rides (got cheap on fleabay)....so far its a nice ride, i need to put on a shorter stem though...i still cant get used to these old looong stems since i've been riding shorty's for so long.
good luck with the build.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool man, got any pics?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Chain, gears, and Crank Brothers peddles installed. Now I just need to rebuild the fork with new elastomers and I'll be tearing up the trails.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, went back to my LBS and got my Rockhopper back. The GF was just too large once I got it built. So I brought it and played around with different wheel and tire combos.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> The GF was just too large


Hee hee.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Well, went back to my LBS and got my Rockhopper back.


What? You're not going to put it up for a group vote? Pfffft. :skep:


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

You run your brake levers quite vertical.

That's an observation, not a criticism. If it works for you then fine.

I kind of like the twists and turns this story has taken, particularly I'm pleased that you were able to get your old bike back!

Grumps


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yea Grump, I have monkey fingers, it works fine for me. And Yes, I'm glad to have the old gal back in my stable.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I will bet the bike shop was happy to get the Fisher back in such nice condition also!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

He's a friend of mine so I don't mind helping the old chap out. I kept my cassette, but let him have the tired I put on it. What goes around comes around. It's called bicycle karma.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Yea Grump, *I have monkey fingers*, it works fine for me. And Yes, I'm glad to have the old gal back in my stable.


Providing you're not a proctologist, I'm happy. 

Grumps


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Cool man, got any pics?


Here's my procalibur....setup for riding the roads...its a bit too large for me and that dang long stem makes the handling suck...I cannot believe how bad these long stems are for handling....I have difficulty manualing and bunnyhopping...soon to change though!


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

Nice bike. My friend had a Supercaliber from back then, and I think the main difference was it was aluminum. A Procaliber of steel is much better.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I also had the supercaliber back then...same year an my procaliber...I have one now, but not the one I owned BITD...back then I wanted a rigid ride...now I'd opt for the plusher steel frame....once my supercaliber is built up, i'll post it.
My supercaliber is the bike that taught me about mfg tolerances on bikes...I rode my bike for about 2 years and then purchased a friends bike (we purchased the same bike at the same time (with diff fork options))...I built up his bike and it blew mine away for handling...so I switched parts...and again, it blew the other one away....so I sold my old bike and raced the newer one for another year or so...2 bikes with very close serial numbers that rode totally different...and theres no way to know if your bike is good or bad...or not exactly straight (or whatever) (without a CMM and the mfg specs)....this is where GOOD custom builders will kill the competition.


----------

